# Swaine Adeney Brigg briefcase & Filson Satchel (Reviews)



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

(**This review will take several posts. Pardon the laundry in the background--here in Korea we consider it a virtue for a grown son to live with his mother!)

I am in no position to offer advice of any kind about formalwear. But since I've seen some of you express interest in high-end leather briefcases, I thought to share with you images and reviews (only a layman's opinions) of two especially oft-mentioned pieces of baggage that I purchased recently.

One is Swaine Adeney Brigg's hand-crafted Wrap-round Document Case, costing roughly 1000 British pounds--the ultimate dream bag, evidently, for a number of folks here. The other is the Field Satchel from Filson, an outdoor clothing company in Seattle, priced at $800 but usually available new for a little above $500 from online dealers--also a widely praised item.

Stylistically, both bags sport the classic messenger satchel look. They are likely the two handsomest bags in this particular family of style. It comes as no surprise that some gentlemen, looking to invest in a durable briefcase, feel torn between the two--they want the very best for a companion that will literally be at their sides for decades to come, yet cannot be sure whether the Swaine Adeney, which costs four times the price of the Filson, is also four times its superior in quality.

Having seen both bags, I can tell you that the Swaine Adeney is indeed distinctly superior to the Filson--no doubt about it. At the same time, I would like to stress to prospective buyers that purchasing the Swaine Adeney, aside from the daunting price tag, requires some resolve. This is one spectacularly romantic piece of leatherwork--if you don't dress carefully to match its opulence, it may dominate your look until _you_ become _its_ accessory. Like most Swaine Adeney goods it was made for especially conservative--approaching vintage--fashion. It's the perfect companion for a 3-piece-tweed-clad professor on a maple-strewn campus. Ever since carrying the bag I found myself dressing more conservatively than ever before, and putting on a coat and a scarf ahead of the season. If your taste leans closer to modern business casual, this may not be the bag for you.

Well, that's the only advice from me in this review. From here on out, it's all facts, photos, and observations.

The Swaine Adeney is available in four colors (dark London tan, chestnut, havana [dark brown], and black). London tan is the classic color, I am told--and, in hindsight, I wish I had gotten it. I have always been partial to red-brown and so chose chestnut. It turned out to be a bit redder than I'd imagined, and I really hope it will develop a darker patina before very long. SAB did send me swatches, but that little patch of leather really doesn't give you a very good idea of how a whole bag will look in that color.


----------



## Mathew J (Mar 31, 2007)

Does the SAB have bronze or nickle hwardware, I cannot tell from your images, thanks.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

It's gold colored, but plated. I'm not sure what's underneath--and I'm not really looking forward to finding out when the plating inevitably starts to peel off...


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

*Continuing--*

If you have seen other photos of the SAB wrap-round case, you will note that the key lock on mine is round, not square. SAB makes this bag in two sizes--17"x12" and 18"x13.5". The larger bag is supposed to have the round lock. I ordered the smaller size but requested that a round lock be put on it. I'm also regretting this decision now but will have to live with it.

Online SAB dealers will claim anywhere between 10 and 16 weeks of production time for a hand-stitched bag. Mine took just 8 weeks, and the customer manager at SAB says this is pretty normal.

The Filson is machine stitched and will ship immediately upon purchase.

Both bags are constructed in thick, durable bridle hide. Both could well outlive whoever use them.

I guess that's enough background information. Onto photo comparison...









First off, the colors here are misleading. The SAB looks too bright red and the Filson came out too 
black. Both colors are supremely beautiful in life. These are terrible photos; digital camera isn't working 
and I took them with my cell phone!

I've heard some people say that these bags are pretty much identical. From the above angle, and in most 
online images, they certainly do have a similar look. Note that their size is also essentially the same. 
But in reality these bags behave rather differently.









You can see here that the SAB is bulkier as well as rounder than the Filson, which is much slimmer 
and more angular. Both bags can stand on their own. But while the Filson will stand perfectly upright
on your desk, as erect as an attache case, the rounder-bottomed SAB will easily wobble and fall over. 
I always leave the Filson standing up and the SAB lying face up.

Note the SAB's distinctly "chubby" appearance, unlike the Filson's more austere and clean-cut contour. 
Frankly the Filson looks a whole lot handsomer when left by itself in the office.









The difference in capacity really shows here. The SAB has three compartments, and Filson two. SAB 
has a longer closing flap to accomodate the width. By the folding in the "accordion" at the bottom, 
you can tell that the SAB, which is already wider than the Filson, could easily stretch much wider, 
while the Filson is already near its full capacity. The bags aren't empty, by the way. The SAB contains 
my office articles, and the Filson my sketchbook and art supplies.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

The shoulder straps share almost exactly the same dimension. The Filson's shoulder pad is larger 
and is stuffed with soft padding inside; looks a little ungainly in my opinion. You probably can't tell 
from the bad photo, but the Filson's brassware is far shinier--plating. It's glittery and looks slightly 
cheap compared to SAB's, and will probably begin to peel off eventually.

















If the Filson looks handsome standing up, the SAB looks marvelous when lying down--especially 
from the bottom angle. Just look at that--it exudes flawless craftsmanship. Amazing. You can 
also see why it can't stand up very securely on its own; the double straps curving around the
bottom side. The Filson's straps, on the other hand, are simply cut and stitched to align with 
the bottom edge.

Notice the wrinkles on the Filson's underside. Below is the close-up.


















Bottom sides, up close. Now we begin to see some real difference in the craftsmanship. The SAB's 
underside is as smooth and refined as its any other part; you just can't find a flaw. 
On the other hand, there are some significant wrinkles on the same location of the Filson. Note also 
that the SAB's "accordion" is a single sheet of folded leather, while the Filson's is made of multiple 
sheets stitched together.

















SAB's craftsmanship really shines where the Filson counterpart shows its most unattractive point. 
The hems where the accordion folds is orderly and immaculate on the SAB. Perfection itself. The 
Filson's accordion has no hems at all but two thick slabs of leather glued and stitched into one. 
But the real disappointment is again the underside, where the leather is scrunched up in a swollen, 
unsightly clump. Now, Filson's bridle hide is noticeably stiffer than SAB's. And this is stiffest moving 
part of the Filson satchel. That messy clump of leather is as tough as tire rubber; it won't be 
straightened out no matter how you try. With time and conditioning it will no doubt soften up 
much, but I doubt that scarred look will go away entirely.

Now Filson is an outdoor clothing company, and the bag is at least ostensibly called a "field 
satchel." (Though, who would carry a bag this sleek out in the wild?) The ruggedness is somewhat 
deliberate, and I can honestly say that the flaws, while off-putting when examined up close like 
this, don't take away from the charm of the whole. Still, there is no denying that this is the least 
likeable feature of the wonderful Filson case.

(Will post the rest tomorrow.)


----------



## sf_esq (Oct 22, 2006)

Most interesting. Thank you for sharing your photos and opinions. The SAB looks stunning, although one could buy at least three filsons for the price, which puts it into perspective. If I purchased a SAB, I would almost be too concerned about scuffing it up, but I suppose it's meant to be used and many appreciate the aged patina.


----------



## MoosicPa (Jan 30, 2008)

*SAB vs. Filson*

I also have both bags, the SAB in London Tan and Filson. I agree both are excellent bags. I find the Filson bag to have a rougher finish than the SAB, particularly the handle. Also, the Filson only comes in brown, a magnificent deep and rich brown, while the SAB comes with options. However, the Filson does have the pocket in the back of the bag for easy insertion of a newspaper or other papers, while the SAB only has the wrap around straps.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for posting these pics ... the SAB briefcase is entirely in a different league ... the ultimate briefcase, and hopefully well worth its price.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Those are very nice bags.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

MoosicPa said:


> I also have both bags, the SAB in London Tan and Filson. I agree both are excellent bags. I find the Filson bag to have a rougher finish than the SAB, particularly the handle. Also, the Filson only comes in brown, a magnificent deep and rich brown, while the SAB comes with options. However, the Filson does have the pocket in the back of the bag for easy insertion of a newspaper or other papers, while the SAB only has the wrap around straps.


Could you be bothered to post a photo or two of your Swaine Adeney here? Mine is not the most "representative" specimen of its kind, so...


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

Excellent review PE, and thank you for taking the time to post it. My Papworth computer case (this one in London Tan https://www.papworthtravelgoods.co.uk/catalogue/computer_case_77/index.html) arrived this week, when I get some time I will post some pics here with your permission - hopefully people puzzling over options will be able to use our combined experience?

As an aside, it's interesting that your field satchel appears to be not quite "square" when buckled up - mine is the same, to the same side.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

Tidybeard said:


> Excellent review PE, and thank you for taking the time to post it. My Papworth computer case (this one in London Tan https://www.papworthtravelgoods.co.uk/catalogue/computer_case_77/index.html) arrived this week, when I get some time I will post some pics here with your permission - hopefully people puzzling over options will be able to use our combined experience?
> 
> As an aside, it's interesting that your field satchel appears to be not quite "square" when buckled up - mine is the same, to the same side.


This being a public thread, you're of course welcome to post anything relevant. I guess you found the satchel a bit restrictive as a laptop carrier? I think I would have too, unless my laptop was super slim.

As to the little "tilt"... If you look at your satchel from above, you can probably see that the width of the bag isn't entirely consistent either. As This is not because the leather was not measured and cut precisey, but because it is not properly _bent _along an even axis. The leather sheets are subtly twisted in some places (you can see this in the photos above, where the underside is shown), so that the final ensemble has trouble maintaing flawless perpendicular angles.


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

I think the Field Satchel is great and use it when I can afford to be a little more carefree (plus when I can carry a little less). I can get laptop, power supply, notebook and one or two bits and pieces in there but I've taken to not having a sleeve on the laptop when it's in the Filson as it takes up a lot of room. I use the Filson when it might get knocked about a bit.

I love your SAB case and seriously considered one but for my purposes it would have made the Filson redundant and I didn't want that. Plus, I wanted a nice case specifically for when I need to carry my laptop (which is quite big) plus a fair bit of other stuff.

Interestingly, SAB makes the same case under both Papworth and Swaine Adeney brands, with the SAB one being around £300 more expensive (c £1000 vs £700). I'm led to believe that the SAB is hand stitched whereas the Papworth is machine stitched but otherwise they are the same (I certainly couldn't tell the difference when I compared them although there is a lot to be said for handwork, plus that great brand).

Last week I acquired and subsequently sold two SAB holdalls, one in bridle leather and one in thick tan leather that was softer. I had intended to keep one but got good offers on both so sold them. For comparison of leathers and construction/finish, etc. I have added a couple of pictures of those bags below too.

Papworth Computer case in London Tan Bridle and Filson Field Satchel in dark brown bridle










Side views - you can see that the Papworth is immaculately finished, the Filson is considerably more rugged looking



















Interior of Papworth (lined in green suede - the central zip compartment is for a laptop and is very padded. It's also slightly raised from the ground when the bag is put down).










Previously taken interior pic of Filson. No lining, a bit rough and ready but that's part of the appeal.










Some shots of the SAB bag I had. The quality and finishing was spectacular!





































In conclusion, my two cases are great but they serve two purposes. The Filson is tough and rugged and will take a beating but last forever. It's sturdily constructed of good materials but not wonderfully finished.

The Papworth is made of perhaps slightly better materials, is probably just as tough (although I'm far more inclined to baby it and not let it touch anything else) and a bit more practical for my needs (as it should be for twice the price). Both are great bags and I'm very glad I own them but if anyone is wondering if there is a significant gap in quality between them - there is. I guess as ever, you get what you pay for.

Cheers,

TB


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and the write up, TB. Those bags looks wonderful.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

*Review continued*

















This view from the top really highlights the difference in width. Those, incidentally, are the thickest 
and coarsest stitches on the Filson--thick for a reason, since this part really bears the weight of 
the satchel when you hold it by the handle. But they do seem very coarse next to the SAB's stitching.

















The SAB here again exhibits some remarkably refined craftsmanship. I'm annoyed with this photo of 
the Filson. In life, it looks so much more attractive than this... The photo really killed the rich brown color.

















Close-up of the stitchwork on the handles.









The SAB's stitchwork generally has more pronounced relief.

















The Filson's front and back panels are perfectly, wonderfully flat. There are really no truly flat 
surfaces on the SAB. The straps create slight furrows that add to the curves.









Back sides. The SAB's straps encircle the bag's entire girth and can be shifted and removed. The 
Filson's straps only touch the front and the top sides, and are not removeable, being stitched 
directly onto the bag. The Filson has a wide, slim pocket on the back for newspapers.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

Because the straps are fully adjustable and removeable, you can "roll" the straps up and down 
for your preferred position of the buckles. These straps are unbelievably flexible and supple--though
entirely separate from the bag, once put through the strap holes they will hug the bag's curve as 
if they were glued onto it.

















The buckles from the side. The Filson's straps must be manuevered in and out of the buckles twice.









The biggest drawback of a wrap-round case is that both buckles must be undone every time you 
open the bag. It's a design made for academics who need not close their bag until they leave the 
classroom or the office. It's probably not a very convenient design for businessmen.

Notice that the SAB has two loops for securing the spare length of the strap. The loop directly 
below the buckle is stitched on and cannot be moved. The lower loop, however, can be moved 
up and down to your preferred spot and even removed if you wish. If you ask me, the Filson is 
a bit easier to close and open.









As I said, the SAB's straps can come off the bag entirely. The straps look exactly like common belts 
and can probably be used as such if you wear size 30 or under! :icon_smile_big:









This was the most surprising part of my new purchase. Remove the straps, and the bag trasforms 
to a rather handsome flapover briefcase. I have actually carried the bag in this form. If nothing 
else it makes opening and closing the bag a whole lot simpler...


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

More great shots PE, thanks for the efforts.

I really, really like the SAB case without the straps (of course I love it anyway) - it gives you two very distinct options.

Cheers,

TB


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

PeterEliot said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When the straps are not in place around the bag or not secured properly, do you forfeit any load bearing capacity. Could carrying the bag, fully loaded but without the straps in place, cause damage to the bag over time...perhaps torque it out of shape? Given the purchase cost, that would seem a very costly turn of the screw! Not having an SAB bag, I honestly don't know.


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

^^Sorry to butt in, but I did think about this since my bag is very similar but with a different lock. However, I reasoned that since it's designed to carry a laptop and a number of other things, it must be up to the job. Time will tell....


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

eagle2250:

I really haven't thought about that. The bag weighs 5~6 pounds empty, so despite its substantial capacity I doubt I'll be carrying it fully loaded often. I have only gone without the straps once.

When I first got the bag, I was a little disappointed because the round key lock, which looked so fine on the larger 18x13.5" version, seemed to make the bag appear a bit too ornate--too busy-looking. But when the straps were removed and the round lock was left as the sole ornament, I was struck by how handsome it all looked now.

This is how the lock looks when opened. It looks fragile this way, but it's actually pretty sturdy and locks with a satisfying click.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

I just read on Style Forum that someone has been carrying this bag without the fastening straps for five years. I suppose that's one vote of confidence for the lock.

Tidybeard, I also saw your sales thread just now, about the two SAB holdhalls and the deal you got for them. You made me wish I lived in England...


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

Is the filson bag heavy? I walk ride the subways and need to use the shoulder strap often. Hard to tell but it appears to be on the heavier side. 

Also i dont think im the first to say it but wish the filson came in tan


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

^^

I should think no bridle hide briefcase would be on the lighter side... The satchel probably weighs at least 5 pounds empty. But unless you carry gold bricks in your briefcase it should not be too heavy for an average fit male, especially given its somewhat limited capacity.

If you want a gorgeous wrap-round case in tan, I suggest you check out Daines & Hathaway's dispatch bag on classicluggage.com. It is exactly the same bag as the SAB above--except it is machine stitched, which brings the price to $950, a little more than the Filson Satchel's official price.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Curse you, Peter Elliot. All those wonderful pictures have me considering a purchase I really shouldn't make...at this point I have no professional need for such a bag but, we do only go around once in life! I do hope you enjoy both of those bags for many, many years to come.


----------



## pichao (Apr 13, 2008)

*Thank You!*

Thank You Peter Elliot for a remarkable review!

Reviews like yours is excactly why I like to read the AAAC forum.
I would really like to get the SAB, but 1000 pounds is a lot of money...

One further question: can you give some more details of how you ordered it? Do they have a home page?


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Curse you, Peter Elliot. All those wonderful pictures have me considering a purchase I really shouldn't make...


That's exactly what I think every time I see photos of y'all's suits on these forums...


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

pichao said:


> One further question: can you give some more details of how you ordered it? Do they have a home page?


Swaine Adeney has its own homepage (swaineadeney.co.uk, I think it was) but strangely it only features the 18" version for sale... I ordered mine via English Hall (enghlishhall.com) and got it in the mail two months later. Personalization details can be specified along with the order.

Yes, 1000 pounds are a load of money for a bag... In hindsight, I wish I had just ordered Daines & Hathaway's version of the exact same bag, for half the price. (D&H, like Papworth, is apparently under SAB's management now.) Folks tell me that you really can't tell the difference between hand-crafted and machine-stitched versions.


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

PeterEliot said:


> ^^
> 
> I should think no bridle hide briefcase would be on the lighter side... The satchel probably weighs at least 5 pounds empty. But unless you carry gold bricks in your briefcase it should not be too heavy for an average fit male, especially given its somewhat limited capacity.
> 
> If you want a gorgeous wrap-round case in tan, I suggest you check out Daines & Hathaway's dispatch bag on classicluggage.com. It is exactly the same bag as the SAB above--except it is machine stitched, which brings the price to $950, a little more than the Filson Satchel's official price.


Thank you for the response and the great review. I have looked at the papworth and agree on your "value" comment. For me personally, why I wished filson made a lighter tan, ala papworth WAB et al, is that i prefer a more "beater" look.

This is for a couple of reasons. 1) Appearances in local courts-do not want to look too affected 2) subway riding, i will beat the crap out of it on the NYC subway, including having to put in on the floor on a crowed train for space and to save my shoulders; 3) theft-I have personal knowledge a few snatch the bag episodes, both in the subway and yes IN COURT (state court) so toning it down would be better.

The solution may be to try and have custom hide do a copy...may not be lifetime quality but may hit the sweet spot on the price v. style delta


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

I have had virtually the same Swaine Adeney Brigg flap over document case for a number of years now. I say "virtually the same" because mine has squared rather than round hardware for the clasp/key, but it otherwise appears the same, including color. I have never regretted the decision to purchase it; however, this type case is not for everyone. As has been noted above, opening and closing the case entails undoing two buckles and the clasp so that those who need or want to open their case constantly during the day might find it too cumbersome. Moreover, the flap-over design means that the case will not stay open by itself...one has to hold the flap-over part back in order to get materials in an out. Nor will the case (generally speaking) stand upright by itself. Consequently, it would indeed seem best suited for those of us who need entry to it only occasionally.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

medwards said:


> ...but it otherwise appears the same, including color.


I thought your briefcase was dark London tan? (The one photographed here is chestnut.) Really, I would _love_ to see what a tan SAB looks like after five or six years of patination. Someone please post a photo.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

It is London tan. However, it really is just a shade or two darker than the one you posted with a tad less red hue. Quite honestly, I wouldn't have realized the difference if you hadn't mentioned it. Whether that's because of my monitor or the actual color of the leather, I cannot say.

As for patination, I have been carrying this case for a number of years now, and it really doesn't look any different than it did when I first got it. A few scrapes and abrasions, of course, but the color is very much the same. I'll try to post some photos, if you would like, this weekend.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

medwards said:


> It is London tan. However, it really is just a shade or two darker than the one you posted with a tad less red hue. Quite honestly, I wouldn't have realized the difference if you hadn't mentioned it. Whether that's because of my monitor or the actual color of the leather, I cannot say.
> 
> As for patination, I have been carrying this case for a number of years now, and it really doesn't look any different than it did when I first got it. A few scrapes and abrasions, of course, but the color is very much the same. I'll try to post some photos, if you would like, this weekend.


I'd really appreciate those photos.

Before placing the order I bothered a lot of people, Swaine Adeney owners, about the colors, and I heard somewhat conflicting testimonies about SAB's palette.

What's pretty certain is that "dark London tan," as it is now produced in their workshop, is best described as orange with a touch of beige. I have swatches from two different distributors, and both tan specimens are fairly orange-ish.

Another SAB owner that I "bothered" told me that his tan case, which was bright orange when he bought it, developed a substantially darker patina within months of use. He attributes the change to SAB's complimentary leather conditioner as well as the grime acquired from daily subway commute.

And then we have medwards here who says his tan case was already pretty dark when he got it and hasn't changed much since, so... I suppose it could be chalked up to the irregularities of hand-crafted pieces, or it may be that SAB's London tan actually used to be somewhat darker a few years ago.

In any case I would really like to see some private photos of a tan briefcase. If I ever buy another SAB, Papworth or Daines&Hathaway, I could use the reference.


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

PE, my case above is London Tan, made in the same factory of the same materials and you are right, there is a lot of orange to it...or did you mean you want pics of a worn-in one?

Cheers,

TB


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

PeterEliot said:


> And then we have medwards here who says his tan case was already pretty dark when he got it and hasn't changed much since, so... I suppose it could be chalked up to the irregularities of hand-crafted pieces, or it may be that SAB's London tan actually used to be somewhat darker a few years ago.


No, I don't believe I ever said it was "pretty dark." In fact, it is just a shade or two different than the one you have pictured. Nor do I ever think I referred to the color as "dark London tan" (though I imagine that is possible depending on the context). The color I ordered was simply "London tan." As noted above, it has less red and more orange than your example. However, it is a tad less orange than Tidybeard's. What is perhaps most relevant is that most people would not be able to discern a significant difference between the three if they were not alongside each other.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

Tidybeard said:


> PE, my case above is London Tan, made in the same factory of the same materials and you are right, there is a lot of orange to it...or did you mean you want pics of a worn-in one?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TB


You mean your new Papworth? That color is almost a perfect match for the tan swatch I have. (And yes, I did mean a somewhat used one, to get an idea of how the color might change over the years.)

I'm also intrigued that your SAB holdall is so much closer to beige than your tan Papworth. I mean it's practically cream tone.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

medwards said:


> No, I don't believe I ever said it was "pretty dark." In fact, it is just a shade or two different than the one you have pictured. Nor do I ever think I referred to the color as "dark London tan" (though I imagine that is possible depending on the context). The color I ordered was simply "London tan." As noted above, it has less red and more orange than your example. However, it is a tad less orange than Tidybeard's. What is perhaps most relevant is that most people would not be able to discern a significant difference between the three if they were not alongside each other.


I am sorry that I twisted your meaning. I called it "dark London tan" because that's the term Swaine Adeney uses now. It looks like it went by a different name when you bought your piece. As for "pretty dark," if your bag is really a shade or two away from mine, I think it would certainly be "dark" compared to the "dark London tan" that SAB is producing these days.

Again I am sorry if you felt misrepresented.










I just dropped by the Swaine Adeney home page, and the image above was featured on the main page. (Wasn't there last time.) Isn't that a beauty? How on earth that color could be called "dark" London tan is beyond me, but it _is_ called that, so...


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

No problem. I simply didn't want there to be any confusion. In point of fact, my case isn't terribly different than the above image, including the squared closure.


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

PeterEliot said:


> You mean your new Papworth? That color is almost a perfect match for the tan swatch I have. (And yes, I did mean a somewhat used one, to get an idea of how the color might change over the years.)
> 
> I'm also intrigued that your SAB holdall is so much closer to beige than your tan Papworth. I mean it's practically cream tone.


Yes, I meant my Papworth. It's likely to be a good match for the swatch you have as it is the same leather (admittedly I'm sure there are variations with different hides).

The SAB holdall isn't bridle leather, it's much softer so is a different beast altogether.

Cheers,

TB


----------



## raumil (Jan 10, 2009)

*Thank you*

Bought mine after reading and looking these pics, thank you for your time.:aportnoy:


----------



## mikeway2000 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Peter Elliot,*

Did you get your SAB delivered to South Korea? Any troubles with customs / tariffs? I'm considering having a Papworth laptop brief in Havana delivered to either US, Korea, or China. Thanks!


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

raumil said:


> Bought mine after reading and looking these pics, thank you for your time.:aportnoy:


You're welcome. (4 months late, haha)


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

mikeway2000 said:


> Did you get your SAB delivered to South Korea? Any troubles with customs / tariffs? I'm considering having a Papworth laptop brief in Havana delivered to either US, Korea, or China. Thanks!


Korea is probably not a very good place to have it shipped to.

IIRC, customs duty rate is 20 to 25 per cent for clothes or accessories running higher than $120 or thereabout. A $1000 Papworth can cost you extra $200 or more just in tax.

I had a stroke of luck with my SAB, though. Korean Customs don't always check personal mail, and apparently they let this one slip through. This might have been because the package carried no paperwork or invoice indicating its value.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

Incidentally, I am carrying the Filson satchel with me nearly every day but have hardly touched the SAB since writing this review. (It's so darn gorgeous and makes me self-conscious.) It hasn't seen the light outside the closet since December.

I might put it on sale pretty soon, maybe 50~60% off. Will let everyone know when that happens.


----------



## sf_esq (Oct 22, 2006)

How has the Filson worn in? I bought one too (in part due to your review). I haven't used mine yet, so am curious.


----------



## PeterEliot (Jul 9, 2008)

sf_esq said:


> How has the Filson worn in? I bought one too (in part due to your review). I haven't used mine yet, so am curious.


It seems more or less unchanged to me, just a tad softer at the accordion folds. I've had it for only nine months now, so it hardly looks "worn in." I use my bags fairly gently and it's still 99% scratch-free. But it does stretch more easily when I pack stuff in. It's a beautiful bag. I'll be using it for many many years.


----------



## sf_esq (Oct 22, 2006)

PeterEliot said:


> It seems more or less unchanged to me, just a tad softer at the accordion folds. I've had it for only nine months now, so it hardly looks "worn in." I use my bags fairly gently and it's still 99% scratch-free. But it does stretch more easily when I pack stuff in. It's a beautiful bag. I'll be using it for many many years.


Thanks you. I need to start using mine. Did you treat yours with anything prior to using?


----------



## hellomarty (May 9, 2009)

*weight*

How heavy are the SAB bags?

I looked at the satchel looking Peal and Co @ Brooks Brothers, and it's HEAVY. I dont' think I would need to put anything in it....


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

*Review Swaine Adeney Brigg's Westminster wrap ss briefcase.*

This is my first post over here, I think. But as I've used this site for deciding on my bag, I wanted to do something back in return. I'm not a native English speaker, so have a little patience with me in the mistakes I will make and let me know if there is anything I should change.

I have bought this bag for my daily use as a consultant. I'm not a true gentleman, I'm not a fancy dresser in any way, but I do have a love for nice high quality things I can't afford, but still buy. This bag has been on my list for a long time. 
As a consultant for grants and incentives I visit a lot of companies, from little workshops with one or two man working, up to the big companies that have everything including a big expensive building, arrogant executives and tradable shares on the stock exchange. So I need a bag that is nice (boring) enough to take to the big companies and the big accountancies, but also sturdy enough to visit small workshops without looking posh and expensive. My clothing varies according to the customer I'm visiting; blue pants and a Ralph Lauren Polo button-down shirt to a nice german suite (german suits seem to fit me better as I don't have a very slim shape). It still is confection but it has a better quality of fabrics and they are made to fit.

I tried dozens of bags in the past. Some weren't strong enough (I carry around 8,3kg's on a regular day, but it can get well over 10 kg's), others weren't boring enough. Italian bags, Louis Vuiton etc. are to expensive looking, to easily damaged. Cordura bags/messengers are strong enough, but not looking too well when dressed in a more formal business attire. Other bags just didn't look or feel right. For me a bag is a companion I take everywhere and I like to have one bag that goes with me everywhere. I never found such a bag, but did search for it.
One of the bags I tried was a Saddleback leather briefcase. That was a mistake. The bag wasn't put together very well, it was extremely thick leather and when carrying the bag it felt like it was designed to feel more heavy than it actually was. It's a bit hard to explain for me, but the bag is about as heavy as the SAB but even when empty it felt much more cumbersome, heavy and crude than any other bag I ever had. When loaded to the gills with my daily stuff, it was almost to heavy to carry. It wasn't very cheap nor was there anything to really love on this bag. I know a lot of people out there are happy with these bags. But for me it was an overpriced, overweighted bag that didn't look particular nice either. It's hard to compare a Saddleback briefcase to a SAB. The price differs a lot, but also the quality of the used materials, quality of workmanship. But you can compare them at the design and kind of materials used. Saddleback and SAB are both made from leather, both have a basic briefcase design that has proved itself over the years. But both of them being briefcases they couldn't be more apart from each other. Anyway, I sold the Saddlebag and went on.

To overcome all the situations I use my bags in, I used a "three bag system". One very nice, sleek and locally made leather briefcase, secondly a messenger kind of bag made by the Fogg couple in France and for other uses a small looking but capacious backpack from Tom Bihn. I have had dozens of bags in the past, but these three bags have been with me for some time now (over three years) and it kind of worked. For small workshops I took the Tom Bihn, put on a pair of blue cotton pants, Ralph Laure Polo shirt (button down) and that was it. For the more formal clients I used the Fogg bag and for the big or more formal companies I used the black leather briefcase and a business suite. 
That was all very nice, but besides the Tom Bihn, I didn't care much for the other two bags. The Tom Bihn is made very nice, you can see it has been really well designed, somebody (Tom Bihn) has put a lot of thought into that bag and it is made really nicely. But it's not the proper bag for a business meeting.

Then there is the Swain Adeney & Brigg's Westminster Wrap SS. (Does somebody has any idea where the SS stands for?!) 
From my point of view it is way too expensive to be good. That sounds odd, but I noticed over the years, if you buy something that is over the top expensive, it usually isn't very good. Yes, it is expensive, but the only thing you buy for that money are bragging rights. Nothing more. There are exceptions, like Dubary or Le Chameau boots, Smythson's duke sized manuscript books with the pale blue featherweight paper, fountain pen nib's made by mr. Nagahara or Richard Binder, and lots of other products that are usually more traditional and made with a sense of pride and quality in mind. 
But there is a load of stuff out there like Dolce and Gabana, Versace, North Face and all kinds of other brands that are expensive but don't give true value for money. They sell an experience, or even worse, they sell an emotion. When some product says it is designed, or it is from a big marketed label, I tend to keep away from it like a cat from after-shave.

Anyway, I wasn't sure in which category the SAB briefcase went. It is maniacal expensive, but it has the good looks of 100's of years of refinement. That refinement could be designed. They could have skimped on the materials or the production and gone for maximum profits. 
After reading the reviews here and the remarks that balance between "it's so nice" and "but it's so expensive as well" I decide to take the plunge.

I phoned to the shop in St. Jamesstreet and was lucky. They had the black one with brass in stock! Exactly what I wanted. 
Three agonizing days went on, but then it was in my hands. I opened the cardboard box and there was another box. I opened that as well and there was a red bag. 
The red bag went out of the box and there it was. Black with feint white streaks, with superb brushed and polished brass. Almost 3kg's of awe inspiring, hand worked leather.

Upon opening the briefcase I noticed how stiff, hard and though the leather was. This was a much, much different animal than the Saddlebag briefcase. I was really wondering if it was supposed to be so hard and though. I'm used to nub-buck and other kinds of ready-to-use leathers that are supple and easy going. 
I just put it on the couch and looked at it for a while. Even sitting there, without shoulderband, it started to grow on me. 
So I started doing what I do whenever I get a new bag, I start packing it fanatically. Three, four times at least. Packing and repacking, completely emptying the bag again and starting all over. The reason for this madness is that I give everything I take with me on a daily basis a fixed spot that is optimal for my uses. I like to know blindly where I put my laptop, where my iPad is, where I put a notebook, pen and all the little nicknacks. 
Closing and opening it several times I noticed again how stiff the leather was and I was worrying a bit if it wasn't going to be to much trouble to open the bag when at a client.

After the first week the leather straps starts to get a little bit more supple. It still is gorgeous, I really like it. It grows on me and never leaves my side. The other bags haven't seen any action, this past week. 
And I noticed the bag looked at right home at the old, shabby and run down sheet metal workshop I was at. It just looked to be from the same time as some of the ancient bending and cutting machinery they have. You almost feels like you're a clerk in the 1890's at this dark and dirty workplace. But it did fit in just as well at the engineering firm that operates world wide with all the computers with three screens and happy contemporary office look (bright yellow, orange and green walls) that I visited in the afternoon. 
When I need it to be really sleek looking I can remove the shoulder strap and the two straps. That really transforms it to a much sleeker looking bag that is hardly ever noted, but still show the quality of leather and workmanship. The bag is a little bit less stiff in some places. Opening the bag has become somewhat easier, but still takes some time and two hands. It's no problem for me as I am interviewing clients for at least 1,5 hours and have only one or two interviews a day. The front flap has become just a little bit less stiff, but everywhere else the bag is still like a piece of wood. Oddly enough I like this resilience. It's like my mother said: it might take several years to get it smooth and supple, but after that it will last 50 years. If not more. 
Usually my bags don't last long. They are just not what I'm looking for, I treat them too harsh, or they aren't just made well enough. But this bag might last a long time and see lot's of action. I will still use the Tom Bihn backpack for saturday-afternoon walks on trails and long distance tracks. But when working I won't be using any other bag. This bag is no designers whim or smart marketing ploy, instead it has had decades of refinement and small improvements. This bag has been made with the best materials they could find and it has the best workmanship I've seen in a long time. 
This bag is an icon, and it's at my side!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, alecgold and what a wonderfully thorough first post you have gifted us with! I am sure you are going to thoroughly enjoy that Swaine Adeney Brigg brief bag you purchased. Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

I bought the T.Anthony version years ago and was never happy with it. It was a very nice bag but it did not work for me. It was heavy and it showed every rain drop. I got a bargain on it and still have it if anybody wants one with some high mileage. It is a pale shadow of yours. I love SAB and have several of the umbrellas, have been to their London store, and want a set of their luggage after your post.

But I am a Tumi guy now. Price, value, maintenance, guarantee. Hard to beat. I have admired Glaser designs, and love SAB. But in a selective market, I am not in your league for briefcases.


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks Eagle2250, I hope not all my most will be his thorough 

The bag is certainly heavy, but it doenst feel that heavy to me. The rain hasn't been a problem and it has been raining cats and dogs these last days. 
How long does the tumi last and what kind of use do you have for it? I had a bag of them years ago and it wore out within a year, but they wouldn't give me any guarantee nor any "coulance" so I didnt get a new one. Advantage for Tumis is their kinda instant business look, but that is a downside as well: it is a specific American business look IMHO that is less dressed and a little less accepted in Europe. 

I hope to use the SAB for many years to come and will post every now and then an update to the life and (ab)use of this briefcase and the way it handles this.


----------



## ChivalryAintDead (Jan 12, 2010)

Is this bag still for sale? I couldn't find it on SAB's website.


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

Afaik, no, but call them during office hours and they tell you. Or try to have some luck with eBay.


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

*two months of use..*

Just a little update after two months of using.

The weather has been appalling. November was cold and wet, with lots of rain and december was cold and we never had so early so much snow and cold. This was the first time in recorded memory of two consecutive white christmas'! The roads are white because all the salt ment for a complete winter has been used, so when I walked along the roads, I could sometimes even taste the silt of the roads. The other negative point of so much cold is that the air tends to get very dry, even down to 25% relative humidity in houses.
That can not be considered good weather for a high priced leather bag. However, I want to use the bag, not put it in a museum. So I've been using the bag daily in november and the rain didn't have any effect on it. I had leather that showed every drop of rain. I had leather that got swollen from the rain. But this bag doesn't show a thing. 
The leather doesn't seem to dry out very quick, it still feels supple, well fed and not dry in anyway.
December didn't make a dent in the bag either, but I started to see some effects of using the bag. Some scratches on the lock from trying to close it, one of the buckles made a small scratch in the leather and overall there are small marks (not even scratches) that show the bag is in use. Noting bad yet, just marks. 
And that is one of the points I would like to make, bridle leather can be very stiff, it can be very though, but it shows use quite easily. 
I've chosen a black one as that fits my uses best, but I'm not sure how this black ages. I've seen numerous pictures of brown, tan and other colors being used for decades, but I haven't seen a black one. Especially the tan ones get very nice when getting older, getting brown shade differences and showing uses without (IMHO) getting an abused/worn-out look. They really develop a patina. 
Does anybody know if black does this as well?
Are there any members here that have used this bag in black for years on end? 
Could one of them show me a good quality picture of such a bag? I'm really curious.


----------



## Oliver Hoover (Jan 11, 2012)

*Which Westminster SAB?*



alecgold said:


> This is my first post over here, I think. But as I've used this site for deciding on my bag, I wanted to do something back in return. I'm not a native English speaker, so have a little patience with me in the mistakes I will make and let me know if there is anything I should change.
> 
> I have bought this bag for my daily use as a consultant. I'm not a true gentleman, I'm not a fancy dresser in any way, but I do have a love for nice high quality things I can't afford, but still buy. This bag has been on my list for a long time.
> As a consultant for grants and incentives I visit a lot of companies, from little workshops with one or two man working, up to the big companies that have everything including a big expensive building, arrogant executives and tradable shares on the stock exchange. So I need a bag that is nice (boring) enough to take to the big companies and the big accountancies, but also sturdy enough to visit small workshops without looking posh and expensive. My clothing varies according to the customer I'm visiting; blue pants and a Ralph Lauren Polo button-down shirt to a nice german suite (german suits seem to fit me better as I don't have a very slim shape). It still is confection but it has a better quality of fabrics and they are made to fit.
> ...


Thanks for relating your experience with various briefcases. You noted the purchase of an SAB Westminster Wrap SS. Which one did you purchase? The American version known as the SAB Westminster 3 or the smaller version of this bag?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

my friend very beautiful leather in both I have planners and luggage and bags all my life Take care of these like shoes.I have pieces 30 plus years old with nice patina I recommend mink oil once every month and a leather conditioner as needed after use Luggage if near weather need to be treated differently Enjoy You earned this!! Nice day my friend


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

Oliver Hoover said:


> Thanks for relating your experience with various briefcases. You noted the purchase of an SAB Westminster Wrap SS. Which one did you purchase? The American version known as the SAB Westminster 3 or the smaller version of this bag?


The smaller one, I found the American "to square" and the SS one fits all my belongings quite nicely.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought about a SAB bag some months ago, but in the end after reading a lot on the Badger and Blade forum decided on a Mitchell bag. Im surprised no one has mentioned it on this thread. https://www.mitchell-leather.com/ For less money you can have a briefcase totally customised and I cant rate Dave Mitchell's help high enough. I now own a great briefcase ( I wish I had waited for a Cordovan one though !!) - the guys at Badger and Blade gave a much better review than I could attempt. Let me know if anyone wants any links.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

jeffreyc said:


> I thought about a SAB bag some months ago, but in the end after reading a lot on the Badger and Blade forum decided on a Mitchell bag. Im surprised no one has mentioned it on this thread. https://www.mitchell-leather.com/ For less money you can have a briefcase totally customised and I cant rate Dave Mitchell's help high enough. I now own a great briefcase ( I wish I had waited for a Cordovan one though !!) - the guys at Badger and Blade gave a much better review than I could attempt. Let me know if anyone wants any links.


Those Mitchell bags look very nice. However the huge logo is a deal killer for me. Do you know if he would do one without?

I own both an SAB bag, a Filson 252, and a Filson 257. Out of those three I like the 252 least.


----------



## jeffreyc (Apr 8, 2010)

joenobody0 said:


> Those Mitchell bags look very nice. However the huge logo is a deal killer for me. Do you know if he would do one without?
> 
> I own both an SAB bag, a Filson 252, and a Filson 257. Out of those three I like the 252 least.


I dont, but Dave is such a helpful guy that its worth the phone call. i am very pleased with mine and could have had it in any leather/colour combination I could think of.


----------



## Oliver Hoover (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you. I think that I would like the smaller one as well. I'm curious how you like the bag now that you've had it awhile. Is is the perfect bag for you? Could you post some pics of your SAB Westminster Wrap SS so that we could see how it's wearing? Any further thoughts you have about this briefcase would be appreciated.


----------



## Oliver Hoover (Jan 11, 2012)

alecgold said:


> The smaller one, I found the American "to square" and the SS one fits all my belongings quite nicely.


Hi alecgold: Since you posted your initial description of your SAB Westminster bag I wondered if you would tell us about your experience with it. Do you still prize it as much? Does it carry all the things you need? Is the leather becoming flexible with use?


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

Oliver Hoover said:


> Hi alecgold: Since you posted your initial description of your SAB Westminster bag I wondered if you would tell us about your experience with it. Do you still prize it as much? Does it carry all the things you need? Is the leather becoming flexible with use?


I have to say I don't use the bag anymore. I have given it to a (much appreciated) colleague. Main reason was that the bag was way too nice. I wasn't using the bag, it was walking me around. I often wear a pair of jeans, polo and a Guernsey sweater. 
I see the bag still once a week during a meeting and it is going strong and getting older quite nice. And the current user isn't one that take great care for his stuff. 
To prevent other curiosities: I use the Gfeller Diamond Creek Satchel with some modifications. (Stainless steel hardware etc) The bag is made of beautiful oak tanned leather, superb craftsman work but just a bit less polished. Fits my style better. Other bag that I use every now and then is a Fogg E-flat in grey/black.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

alecgold said:


> I have to say I don't use the bag anymore. I have given it to a (much appreciated) colleague. Main reason was that the bag was way too nice. I wasnt using the bag, it was walking me around. I often wear a pair of jeans, polo and a Guernsey sweater.
> I see the bag still once a week during a meeting and it is going strong and getting older quite nice. And the current user isn't one that take great care for his stuff.
> To prevent other curiosities: I use the Gfeller Diamond Creek Satchel with some modifications. (Stainless steel hardware etc) The bag is made of beautiful oak tanned leather, superb craftsman work but just a bit less polished. Fits my style better. Other bag that I use every now and then is a Fogg E-flat in grey/black.


You gave your SAB bag away to a colleague?

There is noone at work I like that much.


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

This is one I've been working with for 12 years, he has behaved more like a friend than most of the people that call me "friend", true to his word, loyal and never backstabbing. 
He needed a new bag and has no idea whatsoever about the value of this bag, nor that it has been handmade in England


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

alecgold said:


> This is one I've been working with for 12 years, he has behaved more like a friend than most of the people that call me "friend", true to his word, loyal and never backstabbing.
> He needed a new bag and has no idea whatsoever about the value of this bag, nor that it has been handmade in England


Fair enough


----------



## Oliver Hoover (Jan 11, 2012)

*SAB*



alecgold said:


> I have to say I don't use the bag anymore. I have given it to a (much appreciated) colleague. Main reason was that the bag was way too nice. I wasn't using the bag, it was walking me around. I often wear a pair of jeans, polo and a Guernsey sweater.
> I see the bag still once a week during a meeting and it is going strong and getting older quite nice. And the current user isn't one that take great care for his stuff.
> To prevent other curiosities: I use the Gfeller Diamond Creek Satchel with some modifications. (Stainless steel hardware etc) The bag is made of beautiful oak tanned leather, superb craftsman work but just a bit less polished. Fits my style better. Other bag that I use every now and then is a Fogg E-flat in grey/black.


Hi, I ordered an SAB bag just like yours. I hope I like it and want to continue to use it. You mention that the SAB bag was way too nice and you were not using the bag. Could you tell me a bit more about your reason to buy the Gfeller bag instead? Was it just more suited to your line of work? How so? The Gfeller bag is smaller in size - was the size of the SAB case an issue for you? I haven't paid for my SAB case yet and before I decide to buy it I'd like to learn more about your experience with the SAB case. I just may want to look some place else like you have. Thanks very much.


----------



## Oliver Hoover (Jan 11, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> You gave your SAB bag away to a colleague?
> 
> There is noone at work I like that much.


I forgot to say that a new bag I just purchased and like very much is the J. Panther Courier Ruc Case (made by the J. Panther Luggage Company, New York). 
It is a beautiful, functional case that readers here may want to find out more about (jplc.com). It is made from Horween cowhide leather and can be carried with a shoulder strap, as a backpack, by its handles, and another way as well. It is a fabulous case!


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

Oliver Hoover said:


> Hi, I ordered an SAB bag just like yours. I hope I like it and want to continue to use it. You mention that the SAB bag was way too nice and you were not using the bag. Could you tell me a bit more about your reason to buy the Gfeller bag instead? Was it just more suited to your line of work? How so? The Gfeller bag is smaller in size - was the size of the SAB case an issue for you? I haven't paid for my SAB case yet and before I decide to buy it I'd like to learn more about your experience with the SAB case. I just may want to look some place else like you have. Thanks very much.


The gfeller is more suited to my work. I'm a business consultant for grants and incentives, but as I said in my post, I wear jeans, outdoorsy-shoes/boots, a green, blue, red or grey polo and a when the weather calls for it, a Musto HPX anorak in bright red (with a fluorising yellow hood). Not a typical 120s tailored suit with nice Church shoes. I do wear a suit when I need to visit some clients and on those occasions it looks very smart. But that is about 10% of my work time. And the Gfeller doesn't look to bad there either. Most of my clients are fisherman, craftsman, tiny and huge shipyards, docks, machining shops an manufactures of huge chunks of steel. They don't care about a lighter brown or a black case, they only care that you wear a hard hat, high vis jacket, steel toed boots and when needed safety glasses and hearing protection. And that you don't walk outside the yellow lines 

When I walk around on a daily basis with my Gfeller satchel, it seems to be more fitting to me, I have the feeling it is more like me, expresses better who I am. But that is a very personal thing. 
When it comes to sturdiness I think both are quite equal in terms of leather, thread, stitching etc. Hardware on my Gfeller is 15x stronger, literally; the snaps can hold 2000kg, the D-rings can hold even more, it is salt water proof stainless etc. The hardware on the SAB less strong, but certainly not less in quality. I have heard from one person who wore out the brass d-ring where the snap for the shoulder band holds, but I see that as a rare and unlikely event. Must have been a hell of a lot of use or a very bad d-ring. 
When it comes to style and class it gets very personal all tough I think you can say the SAB is much more like top banker or a CFO and the Gfeller is more a bag that an engineer or a supervisor would use.

Size. I don't have the idea that the Gfeller bag is smaller. It has two main pockets that are up to 3" wide and therefore pack a lot of paper, laptop and other things. There is a kind of sleeve in the back of mine that has a plastic holder for A4 papers, but it can't hold much more than 40-50 sheets of paper. 
The SAB has three main pockets but those are 2" wide and therefore hold less per pocket. It can be a bit more organized, but for my laptop (a Panasonic CF-19) it easier to get it in 3" pockets than in 2" pockets.
Also I have a packrat by spec-ops brand that holds all my loose stuff and it wouldn't fit in the SAB as it gets to thick when stuffed with my things. A can of soda can fit easily in the SAB, but a Red Bull can can't fit well in the SAB. And on some locations I need to bring my own sandwiches (which I do in a tupperware box that is a bit over 2" high) and drinks. So there the SAB is more practical.

All in all I like the style, heritage, class, craftsmanship and material of the SAB just a little bit more. But in every day life I'm too utilitarian to not use the Gfeller. But if you are wearing nice cloths, perhaps always or very often suits, you can't go wrong with the SAB.

One coworker knows his stuff. He has a LV-laptop bag, hermes stuff, all the nice things in life and he valued the SAB. But from all other coworkers I had comments on the Gfeller, not on the SAB. 
If you have any questions or if there are any things that I didn't make clear, please do ask and I'll try to explain them in my best English.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

alecgold said:


> This is one I've been working with for 12 years, he has behaved more like a friend than most of the people that call me "friend", true to his word, loyal and never backstabbing.
> He needed a new bag and has no idea whatsoever about the value of this bag, nor that it has been handmade in England


I just wanted to post to note that this is a wonderful act of generosity!


----------



## alecgold (Jul 16, 2009)

TweedyDon said:


> I just wanted to post to note that this is a wonderful act of generosity!


Thank you.

I like things that are well made. Good materials, good quality, good craft/workmanship, designed by someone who really thought it through. Made by someone who is proud of what he did that day. And not made in $0,25 an hour sweatshops. I do not mind if it is made by people that earn less than I do, but I do mind that it is thrown together in circumstances that are close to slavery, if not full blown slavery. And I like to take care of things, to polish the leather of my bag, to mend things when they need it. I also like patina that comes with good, long use on high quality stuff. I think it is also called wabi-sabi. The first scratch on my Gfeller almost gave me tears, but after some time of use I remember most scratches, tiny dings and discolorations that come from being a natural product.

But I also have been downsizing the last few months. Why do I need 3 satchels and 4 backpacks, 3 laptops, 7 shoes/boots and so many gadgets?
so I've been slowly settling to one satchel, a good backpack and a few shoes. I do need a backup laptop, I can't do a day without, so I have two. Some stuff I sold, but other things I gave to people I knew could use it well. Owning all this stuff weighted me down. And it's not that I'm very materialistic. If it gets stolen, it's a pity, if it fails I'll have to repair it or replace it. If you can't afford that, get on without it. But it still weighted me down to own so much and not use it. In some sense it's a waist. And ever since I've become a dad a lot of my priorities have shifted, often more than I like to admit.


----------



## inkstain (Jan 11, 2009)

I wnated to revive the thread because:

1) Alecgold's review of Gfeller finally got through to me and I have now ordered a Diamond Creek satchel. 
2) I know the feeling...I know have more bags than I could actually use in any given month. I will also be downsizing. The trouble is, where to start selling these things?

Gefeller Diamond Creek (will stay), Colonel Littleton Saddlebag Briefcase (will stay), assorted Waterfield Designs bags will go (Muzetto will stay maybe), Customhide Custom briefcase will go, never used it!, J Pertman mailbag too, Hartmann bags, Korchmar leather back pack computer bag, Saddleback leather messenger, SAB/Papworth short strap...and more!

I'm glad there is a place to talk about this bag sickness.


----------



## JMC... (Aug 7, 2012)

These are exceptional bags. Something like this is "on the list" for me, but is admittedly going to take a while to get that far down on the list!


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, all those bags? I admit, I have practiced law for 26 years and in that time, have had two "bags" if you will. One was sort of a nylon-mesh weave thing that I called a bag and I think they gave it out at some conference. Fell apart. Now I have some sort of faux-leather briefcase, more like a thin satchel if you will with a fold over flap that I can carry stuff. Like the post two or three above my reply, I tended to travel light, and shed myself. I see many attorneys carry bags that have the handle and roll them down the hall - dont think I can do that. I also see the Hartmann briefcases that are like small suitcases, and some that have the aluminum exterior. I see very few nice leather messenger or soft sided briefcases. The ones I do, wow, they look nice, but I dont know if I want to pop $400 into something that may be more of an affectation than practical use. Then again, I might actual use one if I got something nice, durable, and heirloom-quality. My office is across the street from the civil courts, and one block more is the criminal court and in the other direction, the bankruptcy court or federal district court (avoid that one, lol).

I have a Saddleback cardholder wallet and love how it is made and it has a great patina now. Have held a Col Littleton briefcase and it was great. Heck, our luggage, we have just an old suitcase, and a cheap red nylon set that my wife got that had three of them nestled inside each other for like $100 (Macy's on sale I think) and then she got us that Vera Bradley soft-sided stuff that we tend to fill up and use when we go to family and throw it in the trunk of the car or the cargo area of the SUV - which is okay and I have used it when I have to go to conferences. Thinking I might like to get a Col Littleton or Saddleback something or other for that, but gosh, seems like a lot of money since it will sit in the closet most of the time.


----------



## inkstain (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes...lots of money and I can only carry one at a time (usually)! I too feel the need to downsize. The problem is where to start? I think for me, I am lucky enough to try them out one more go around and decide. Right now, I'm thinking the Gfeller plus a larger and a smaller bag should do it. Also, what bag to keep to "knock around." My business is now settling down and the routine should help me decide. In any case, Alecgold's review reminds me that these are also practical tools. So, I'm going to be all about what I need as well as what looks great. 

I have a Colonel Littleton No. 1 Saddlebag Briefcase. I think it is great and a good small bag "go to" with tough leather. It is about 4" at the bottom but smaller at the top (like a lot of messenger bags). So, it holds a computer (13" is great, 15" tighter depending on whether you use a case. There is no padding for a computer.) It looks like the toughest of the Colonel Littleton briefcases because it doesn't have any bars with welded parts etc. However, I've never owned any Littleton product except the No. 1 Saddlebag. I will keep this bag because it is a cross between business bag and casual messenger. It is OK to carry around when I know my bag will be bumping into things. Expect it to show scratches and develop uneven patina. For me, that is cool most of the time. I find I use it instead of the Saddleback Leather messenger because it is lighter, wider (and therefore more flexible) and is comfortable to carry against my side or back (you can carry it cross body). The Littleton No. 1 is easy to get open too. My 2 cents.


----------



## RDiehl (Sep 13, 2016)

TweedyDon said:


> I just wanted to post to note that this is a wonderful act of generosity!


Hello,

I read that you gave your SAB to a good friend and co-worker. If you see the case (or if you recall) I'd like to learn what the thickness is of the leather is (in mm). You mentioned that the leather was tough and hard to bend. I'm curious if that had to do with the thickness or the bridle leather used. I'm interested in the thickness of this SAB bag since I may purchase one and don't know if the thickness of the leather varies a little or a lot in the making of these bags.

I'd appreciate comments from anyone else who can tell me about the thickness of the bridle leather used on their SAB bag.

Thanks!


----------

